# Do tail markings have any bearing?



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i one red which has a black mark on his tail, ive taken some pics to see what you guys think about it having any bearing on whether its a male or female? It has had it since when i got him basicly 4-5 months ago as a 1 incher and now his is about 3.5-4 inches. they have also started to show hints of purple at a young age ive been told, but i see it there. anyway i hope this isnt a useless post maybe its worth something, thoughts and opions welcomed by all even those im ignoring lol








View attachment 95551

its not so entirely visable in the pic but its there and it extends almost all the way down


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

That will not indicate male or female, just a cool fish with different markings.

Check out Franks thread on it.....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=37558


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

mashunter18 said:


> That will not indicate male or female, just a cool fish with different markings.
> 
> Check out Franks thread on it.....
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=37558


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> That will not indicate male or female, just a cool fish with different markings.
> 
> Check out Franks thread on it.....
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=37558











[/quote]


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> That will not indicate male or female, just a cool fish with different markings.
> 
> Check out Franks thread on it.....
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=37558











[/quote]
:nod:







:rasp:






















[/quote]
JDM......


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i meant ! you can not tell rather it male or female... and what sup with the attitude??


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> i meant ! you can not tell rather it male or female... and what sup with the attitude??


I agree why is there so many people on hear with such sh*ty attitudes this is a place for people to learn and IMO there is No stupid questions if it is going to help some one learn.


----------

